# filosofía y letras



## Weltenbummlerin

Hallo! Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich "filosofía y letras" auf Deutsch sage, danke!


----------



## FireRaptor

Kunst und Philosophie??

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría: Philosophie und Sprachwissenschaft (dependiendo: Romanistik, etc.).


----------



## alanla

Creo que Filosofía y Letras es la denominación genérica para un conjunto de disciplinas relacionadas con la cultura humana, las Humanidades [Humanities en inglés].
Deshalb muß das der Name der Fakultaten im Bericht Geisteswissenschaften sein, und hat mit
Lehre und Forschung zu tun. Also trifft das Wort *Geisteswissenschaften* zu?


----------



## Geviert

Claro, en ese sentido sería más correcto GW.


----------



## anipo

En el sentido estricto de la palabra "Letras" se refiere a literatura (also Literatur). Pero en el sentido amplio de "Facultad de Filosofía y Letras" creo que Alania propuso la traducción correcta: Geistewissenschaften.

Saludos


----------

